# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Avatar od 2KB

## mommy_plesačica

Sinoć sam pokušala smanjiti sličicu svog bebača u Photoshopu da je stavim u avatar. Međutim, i kada je smanjim na 80x80 i pretvorim iz .jpg i .gif, i dalje ima puno više od 2 KB (zar nije prije bilo 6?), a postaje jedva vidljiva. Molim upute...

----------


## litala

jesi probala smanjit rezoluciju?

----------


## lidac2004

i mm je ovu nasu sliku morao smanjiti na 73x73 jer na da bi dobili manje od 2 kb  :/

----------


## plavaa

> Sinoć sam pokušala smanjiti sličicu svog bebača u Photoshopu da je stavim u avatar. Međutim, i kada je smanjim na 80x80 i pretvorim iz .jpg i .gif, i dalje ima puno više od 2 KB (zar nije prije bilo 6?), a postaje jedva vidljiva. Molim upute...


posalji meni na mail ( *plavaa@gmail.com* ), pa ti ja probam smanjit ako ne ide..

----------


## tanja14

plava mogu li ti i ja poslati svoju slicicu za avatar da smanjis, ako imas vremena? ja se bas ne kuzim previse u te stvari....

----------


## Brunda

Kada smanjite fotku u Photoshopu na zadanu veličinu, idite na File i na save for web. 
Tamo provjerite da li je jpg i porihtajte kvalitetu tako da vam u lijevom donjem kutu ispod fotke piše 2 K ili malo manje. Sejvajte i to je to.

----------


## apricot

mora biti dosta manje od 2kb
meni je prošao tek 1,2

----------


## Brunda

Meni 1,78

----------


## plavaa

> plava mogu li ti i ja poslati svoju slicicu za avatar da smanjis, ako imas vremena? ja se bas ne kuzim previse u te stvari....


naravno!   :Smile:

----------


## tanja14

plava, poslala sam ti. 
hvala ti   :Love:  !

----------


## plavaa

Nisam jos dobila, al kad stigne, posaljem nazad!   :Smile:

----------


## plavaa

Nista jos. Daj pliz provjeri mail i posalji opet.

----------


## Lidija88

Brunda, hvala... prema tvojim uputstvima sam uspela da smanjim slicicu...sad mi je lakse  :D

----------


## Oriana

Ja nikako ne mogu sloziti da mi obojica budu na slici i da slika bude tako mala   :Sad:

----------


## plavaa

> Ja nikako ne mogu sloziti da mi obojica budu na slici i da slika bude tako mala


Klikni na link   :Kiss:  
LINK

----------


## tanja14

> Nista jos. Daj pliz provjeri mail i posalji opet.


evo poslala sam opet. jesi li dobila ?

----------


## Oriana

Plava   :Smile:

----------


## plavaa

> Plava


Anytime   :Kiss:  
Idem sad sredit Tanjin i odrin   8)

----------


## Maggie

Gle koliku si je Apricot mareličetinu stavila  :shock:  :green:,  :Laughing:

----------


## TIGY

Apri, mrak ti je avatar ...   :Laughing:

----------


## Mamita

hehehe moj avatar je još tu!  :D  :D  :D

----------


## ivarica

cudno, jer ja ga ne vidim

----------


## anchie76

> hehehe moj avatar je još tu!  :D  :D  :D


Zasigurno nije   :Grin:    jer su SVI stari izbrisani...

A ti svoj vidis vjerojatno zbog temp internet filesa...

----------


## Brunda

Mamita,   :Laughing:

----------


## mamma san

A zakaj je moja tuka malo tu a malo je nema..... :?  Ja sam je smanjila na 2 kb, ali ne kužim one piksele....  :Embarassed:

----------


## apricot

> Gle koliku si je Apricot mareličetinu stavila  :shock:  :green:,


Vjerojatno niste pročitale editiranu odluku: dopušteni su pikseli 140x120, a kilobajtaža je ostala samo na 2.

Anchie, što je s datumima - moji današnji postovi su datumirani 5.4.

----------


## gloria

znaci ja opet trebam nekog da mi smanji slikicu :/

----------


## apricot

Ne cvili već ganjaj one kojima vidiš da je avatar sređen.
A na nekom topicu smo se i prijavile za pomoć.

----------

Apricot, a je li tebi avatar sredjen?  8) Ja bih ponovo jednu dobru dusu.  :Wink:

----------

svasta. A sto sam Gost (Snorki)  :Laughing:

----------


## ivancica

> svasta. A sto sam Gost (Snorki)


Majke ti Snorki, ti poludila, herc mi preskočio!  8)

----------


## apricot

Šalji!
Bosno mooojaaaaa....

----------


## Mamita

joj sama sam se sebi nasmijala do suza  :D   :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

i ja sam se sama tebi nasmijala do suza!

----------


## sandraf

di vi nalazite slike za te avatare? i ja bih sad stavila neku vocku... ili mrtvu prirodu... ili nesto tako slicno...

----------


## apricot

reci što hoćeš, pa ću ti poslati linkove.

----------


## Brunda

Daj meni neki link. Voće, povrće, more, sunce, bilo što...

----------


## apricot

Ne, tebi neke moderne naočale!

----------


## ivarica

:zlice:

----------


## Brunda

Why glasses???

----------


## ivancica

Brunda, ja bih tebi nekog slatkog medu. Znaš ono, medvjed Brundo? 

Inače cure, znate kako ja nađem sve slike koje želim? Odem na google, u izborniku pritisnem slike iliti pictures i upišem pojam na hrv. ili eng. i otvori ti se milijun mogućnosti. Probajte!

----------

Pored slatke djecice vi vocke i cvijece stavljate  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:  
Ko iz slikovnice  :Razz:  Vidi marelcice, ubila se za pemkeza  :Razz:

----------


## apricot

mamma san, to si ti?

----------


## mamma san

baš...mislim da je Snorki ponovo inkognito...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mamma san

Apri, daj učini s mojom tukicom nekaj...postala je tuka koje ima i nema........  :Crying or Very sad:

----------

> mamma san, to si ti?


Nije mamma san, nego sam posudila njenu tuku  8) 
E stvarno, skini tu marelicu  :Razz:  Stavi onu fotku gdje Orka jede  :Saint:  
A vidi Ivancice  :Razz:  Sutra bere jaglace  :Razz:

----------


## mamma san

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mamma san, to si ti?
> 
> 
> *Nije mamma san, nego sam posudila njenu tuku * 8) 
> E stvarno, skini tu marelicu  Stavi onu fotku gdje Orka jede  
> A vidi Ivancice  Sutra bere jaglace


A tu mi nestaje.....

----------


## gloria

bil mi neko metno?svoj e-mail u pp?

----------

> Anonymous prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  apricot prvotno napisa
> ...


Mogla bi mi je posudit povremeno. Da je okacim iznad kompa. A u avatar idu Lovre i Edita.

p.s moram ti reci da mi Lovro i Edita lice. Oboje imaju izrazito plave oci i njezan ten.

Joj sto volim kad se hvalim djetetom. Bolesnica sam prava :D

----------


## mamma san

Nisi...ja san još bolesnija.... 8)   :Love:   :D  


Nego, kad ćeš Snorki više do Zgb-a da nam se djeca upoznaju??? Bilo bi vrijeme....

----------


## plavaa

> bil mi neko metno?svoj e-mail u pp?


*plavaa@gmail.com*
Moze li ovako?   :Wink:

----------

> Nisi...ja san još bolesnija.... 8)    :D  
> 
> 
> Nego, kad ćeš Snorki više do Zgb-a da nam se djeca upoznaju??? Bilo bi vrijeme....


Ja sam ti u Zagrebu samo u prolazu :/ Drugi put kada budemo odmarali kod restorana Plitvice (na autoputu), nadjemo se na kafi 8) 
Dok sam putovala vozom ili autobusom za Austriju, mogli smo se naci na autobuskoj ili zeljeznickoj  :Laughing:

----------


## plavaa

Dajte se registrirajte!   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mamma san

> mamma san prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nisi...ja san još bolesnija.... 8)    :D  
> 
> 
> Nego, kad ćeš Snorki više do Zgb-a da nam se djeca upoznaju??? Bilo bi vrijeme....
> 
> 
> ...


I živim i radim u blizini.....  :Rolling Eyes:   javi se....

ps
vidi nas alapače gdje se našle na trkeljonžu...  :Grin:

----------


## apricot

mamma san, ne vidim ti avatar, nešto nije u redu.

----------


## mamma san

Apri ja ga vidim........  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mamma san

........više ne............  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## apricot

pitaj anchie.
Evo, nani sam sredila isto kad i tebi - njezin magarčić njače na receptima!

----------


## Nani

njav, njav....  :Kiss:

----------


## mamma san

Apri, ajde molim te pošalji Anchi tuku ako je može shendlati...  :Love:  

A ja ću ovako...Anchi, možeš li ti zbehandlati moju tuku da ne nestaje...?  :Kiss:   :Love:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Saint:

----------


## apricot

Tu je tuka!
Ih, dok je ona, tuka, pronašla put do avatarskog mjesta...

----------


## mamma san

:D Fala ti Apri što si mi vratila moju tuku. Tuka bez tuke je bila jaaakoo izgubljena....  :Love:

----------


## plavaa

ja ne vidim tuku  :?

----------


## mamma san

Apriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Sad:   Izgleda da moja tuka opet nestaje.....  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## apricot

Znaš šta, to su neka mutna posla!
Sumnjiva si... 
anchieeeeeeee...

----------


## Kalypso

... ne razumijem...
Ja slicku vidim.
Ali je veca od ogranicenja...
Jel' moze netko to sredit'? Da se ne patim i ne otkrivam "toplu vodu"

----------


## Kalypso

mda... vidim X, ali onda kad lupim desni klik, pa "show picture" - fino se pojavi...

help?! anyone?

----------


## anchie76

> Znaš šta, to su neka mutna posla! 
> Sumnjiva si... 
> anchieeeeeeee...


Neznamo zasto se to pocelo desavati (mamma san nisi prvi slucaj), no trudimo se rijesiti... Nadam se da ce se tuka uskoro vratiti  :Smile:

----------


## mamma san

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Znaš šta, to su neka mutna posla! 
> Sumnjiva si... 
> anchieeeeeeee...
> 
> 
> Neznamo zasto se to pocelo desavati (mamma san nisi prvi slucaj), no trudimo se rijesiti... *Nadam se da ce se tuka uskoro vratiti*

----------


## mamma san

...ma htjedoh nadopisati   :Kiss:   Anchie i Apri...a tuka kad se vrati, tak bum je naklepala...zločestica...  :Grin:

----------


## brigita2

mama san ja tvoju tuku skroz vidim, nikad mi nije nestala.

----------


## MajaMajica

ja je ne vidim?!  :Sad:   :?

----------


## TIGY

Ni ja ne vidim tuku ...  :/  šmrc ...

----------


## mamma san

Rekla sam ja...nije to do tog "nečeg" s druge strane ekrana...stvar je u mojoj tuki...to je tuka koje malo ima i malo nema...  :Crying or Very sad:  pojavi se kad je neko dobar, a kad je neko zločest odma' zbriše kod neke dobrice...  :Crying or Very sad:  ne samo meni...  :Crying or Very sad:  
(sad je nisam vidjela...valjda sam bila zločesta... :/ )


nisu to čista posla.....  :Grin:

----------


## sunce

A sad fakat.

MAMMMA SAN, JA SVAKI DAN VIDIM TVOJU TUKU, ozbač! 
Vidiš li ti Fabijana-smijalicu il ti se ukazuje iksić u mom avataru?

----------


## mamma san

Sunce, tvoj slatki Fabi - smjehuljica mi krasi ekran kod svakog tvog posta..a ja fakat svoju tuku nekad vidim nekad ne vidim, kao i neki drugi...velim ti, nisu čista posla sa mojom tukom...(nekak si mislim da je ona stvarno živa i zeza me...)

----------


## sunce

> nekak si mislim da je ona stvarno živa i zeza me...)[/size]


  :Laughing:  

Nisam ni smanjivala avatar. Mislim i da je s tvojim sve OK. Il to tuka dolazi po onoj ''ko će kome ak ne svoj svome'

----------


## Brunda

Mora da sam ja jako zločesta. Još ni jednom nisam vidjela tu famoznu tuku   :Laughing:

----------


## lidac2004

> Mora da sam ja jako zločesta. Još ni jednom nisam vidjela tu famoznu tuku


ni ja tuku ne vidim vec duze vrijeme....

----------


## Maggie

Ni ja tuku nikad vidla nisam, osim što su mi se u glavi svi avatari pomješali...recimo Brunda, ja sad stalno brijem da si ti Davor...

----------


## plavaa

> recimo Brunda, ja sad stalno brijem da si ti Davor...


I ja isto   :Laughing:  
Fabijana vidim   :Heart:  
Tuke nema vec odavno  :/

----------


## Brunda

> recimo Brunda, ja sad stalno brijem da si ti Davor...


  :Laughing:  
Moja je roda veća  8) 
Ali možete me zvati i Davorka   :Laughing:

----------


## TIGY

Fabijana i rodu ( Brundu ) vidim uvijek ...   :Wink:  
A za tuku ...  :/  ni vidla ni čula ...  :/ ... valjda sam zločesta na kvadrat ...   :Laughing:

----------


## mamma san

Sad je više niti ja ne vidim....  :Sad:  

Anchie, imaj što novo? Hoće doći moja tukica???   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## apricot

Hoće!
Za Božić!
Malo skvarcana!

----------


## mamma san

Apri, znači od tebe je pobegla????? Normalno da se tukica prepala kad je došla tebi na zrihtavanje! Pročitala ti je misli! Sto posto si neki recept sa tukicom napisala na receptima....  :Sad:  i sad se sirotica boji.........
Apri, VRATI MI MOJU TUKU, ALI NE-SKVARCANU!!!!(smajlić koji borbeno maše rukicama)

----------


## mamma san

VRATIIIIILAAAAAA   SE!!!  :D  :D 


Ps Ne smijem reći što nisam napravila, pojest ćete me!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## mamma san

Moram samo prokomentirati da su joj oči nekak zblesirane....no, nema veze......ja je i ovako volim..........  :Heart:

----------


## mamma san

APRI, JA TE VOLIM!!!!!!!!!!  :Love:

----------


## NEGI

Mamma san ja oduvijek vidim tvoju tuku, al zakaj tvoja tuka mene tak gleda? Kaj ona hoce?
Cure operacija vam je uspjela ali vam pacijent lose 'zgleda!

----------


## mamma san

Jel'da da je još više blesava???  :?

----------


## NEGI

Ne, samo je osamucena, tko zna kaj su joj radili?
No, glavno da se vratila.

----------


## Kalypso

A moja beba-sirena? Hoce li je netko podesit' ili... 
......please.....
...very please...
  *trept, trept*

----------


## Amalthea

vidim tuku.   :Smile:

----------


## kahna

:Laughing:   i ja i ja.
Baš sam se nasmijala sad   :Laughing:  

Nego jel to ova ista ili je sad modernija?

----------


## Amalthea

Ova je modernija.
Stara je bila simplex.

----------


## kahna

Ma glavno da je ostala vjerna svojoj tuki, kad je toliko "cvilila" za njom    :Razz:

----------


## Kavin

Pitanje, zašto mi slike slikane fotićem i kad ih cropam i "risajzam" i kad mi je procjenjena veličina čak i puno manja od 7kb dozvoljenih javlja da "slika mora biti manja od 7kb" :? 

Sve ostale sličice koje skinem sa neta mi stavi normalno, ali ove moje neće pa neće!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Kavin

Jesam,jesam!!   :Dancing Fever:

----------


## kahna

Kavin, jedva te prepoznah.
Avatar je   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Kavin

Hvala hvala!!

I vi ste   :Zaljubljen:   :Kiss:

----------

